# smelly live bloodworm



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

ok so i went to buy some more fish for my tank last week and i decided ona wee frog too , they told me he will only eat bloodworm so i got some live bloodworm and put it into a container witha lid. 

I went a day later to feed my frog and the bloodworm was dead and absalutely stunk...is this right??? or have i done something worng?

they smell of death and dont look to great at all...any suggestions about what i should do and do you suggest getting the frozen bloodworm?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

dunno about the worms,but have you got rocks so frog can get out of water??


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

i know i sed that to the guy when i bought it n he sed its fine....but he comes to the top for air n goes straight back down again....the top of my filter is out of the water tho so i think he would go on there if he wanted to sit out of water...what do you think???


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> ok so i went to buy some more fish for my tank last week and i decided ona wee frog too , they told me he will only eat bloodworm so i got some live bloodworm and put it into a container witha lid.
> 
> I went a day later to feed my frog and the bloodworm was dead and absalutely stunk...is this right??? or have i done something worng?
> 
> they smell of death and dont look to great at all...any suggestions about what i should do and do you suggest getting the frozen bloodworm?


We always got the bloodworms that were in a block frozen the fish loved them too. and as they defrozed in the water they got a ittle at a time and no smell!


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah think im going to go back to the shop as these stink and get soe frozen...probably better for me feeding it too easier.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

what kind of frog is it?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

it depends wat type of frog it is..post piccs so i can see and i'll tell u if u need rocks or not...xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

if its a african clawed it may eat your fish,if its a dwarf(webbed between front toes) it wont i think!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> if its a african clawed it may eat your fish,if its a dwarf(webbed between front toes) it wont i think!


yh clawed eat fish AND are harder to care for.

but dwarf african then its fine and doesnt need rocks ... plus u should have 2 as they like compaany and get very lonely/....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

First of all did you change the water they came in when you purchased them and were you keeping them at the right temperature? The old water in the bag or container can kill them and if you keep them in water that is too warm they will begin to perish. Normally bloodworms should smell a bit like fresh seafood. 

African clawed frogs are guaranteed to eat small fish however dwarf frogs shouldn't really be kept with fish as the fish usually out-compete the frogs for food, all frogs are best kept in species tanks.


----------

